# What's Biting



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

March 16, 2003 

Freshwater lakes: Bass catches are good at the Stick Marsh, south of Palm Bay; West Lake Toho, south of Kissimmee; and, East Lake Toho, north of St. Cloud. Live wild shiners are difficult to find and anglers have been using plastic worms, especially Senko brand worms, with good results. 

St. Johns River: Use small jigs and shad rigs in areas of deep bends and areas of water flow. 

Mosquito Lagoon: Small groups of redfish are mixed with some big trout over shallow flats where anglers are sight-casting in the clear water conditions. 


Port Canaveral: Anglers might find some cooperative snook near lighted docks at night now that temperatures are warming. Sheepshead are consistent around dock pilings. 

Indian, Banana rivers: Trout and redfish are active over shallow reefs almost all day, where anglers are sight-casting for catches. Use top-water plugs for trout early, or soft plastic jerkbaits and grubs for both species throughout the day. 

Offshore: Nearshore fishermen are targeting cobia offshore Port Canaveral, from the buoy line south to Cocoa Beach. Spanish mackerel are schooling in 20 to 40 feet of water east of Sebastian and Fort Pierce inlets. 

Surf: March is an iffy time for surf fishermen, however anglers are finding decent conditions and catches of whiting, sheepshead, black drum, bluefish and pompano during rising and high tides. 

Sebastian Inlet: Look for snook inside and around the tips of the jetties during nighttime tide changes, where live baits are working best. 

Vero Beach: Rocky edges of the Intracoastal Waterway Channel offer mangrove snapper, bluefish, sheepshead and Spanish mackerel. 

Fort Pierce area: Area bridges offer mangrove snapper, sheepshead and bluefish during the day while snook are active at night. 

Apalachicola: Bottom structure as shallow as 60 feet of water are producing mangrove snapper, red and black grouper and black seabass. 

St. Petersburg: Anglers are finding baitfish from beaches out to 100 feet where Spanish mackerel and small kingfish are abundant.

T<---->-<>Kozlow


----------

